# DIY Table Saw vs Ready-Made Table Saw ??



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

My very first Table Saw way back in the 60's was a Hirsch saw
conversion stand where I took my Sears circular saw and mounted it under a MDF panel that was supported by a lightweight folding support that was similar in appearance to this * HFT Workbench*

......I was extremely dissatisfied with the results because:

Very limited range on the fence
MDF top severely limited usable saw blade height 
Blade height above surface very difficult
Blade bevel adjustment also very difficult
 Needless to say, I did not keep it very long.
I just wish I'd taken a picture
.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Homemade is ok for less precise work, but for 'real' work buy one.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> Homemade is ok for less precise work, but for 'real' work buy one.


How would you differentiate "less precise" work from "real" work?


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

If you check the woodworkers' magazines you will find plans for practically every power tool from table saws to router tables. I use a Sears table saw with a cast iron table. I would not consider trying to build my own table saw. Even though my Sears unit is made in China and far from top of the line, I think it would beat anything I could build. This tool gets a lot of use. 
I think you might want to do some research before settling on the Rigid. Not saying it is bad, just suggesting that there are other brands to choose from.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Total waste of time in my opion.
Stick with making your own router table.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Just for informational/reference sake, here are some of the videos I've found for "DIY Table Saws" . . . 


*HOMEMADE TABLE SAW*

*HOMEMADE TABLE SAW (UPDATE)*

*HOMEMADE TABLE SAW*

*HOW TO MAKE A TABLE SAW*

*DO IT YOURSELF TABLE SAW*

*MAKE YOUR OWN TABLE SAW*

*DIY TABLE SAW*





Thoughts ??


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting in theory, certainly attainable, and in fact I would not be surprised to find some ideas in one of mine or my dad's Popular Mechanics from the 40's, 50's, or 60's, quite a few of which I still have in my shop, occassionally for reference, but more often than not for a few grins. And, going a step farther, yes, I do remember seeing a few that people built back then. Times were different though; the options for a homeowner, or even smaller contractors, were very limited, comparatively, and discetionary income was not what it is today. So, can it be done, yes, but a fair amount of work, and it would be hard to match the accuracy and convenience of today's table saws. The other thing that comes to mind, significant in my opinion, is the fact that when I use my table saw I am often using a circular saw as another part of the process, so having to switch back and forth would be a pain. I will say though that I have seen few off-the-shelf cabinets that I like, so I would suggest buying a table saw, sans a stand, cabinet, or whatever, and focus on customizing that. In fact that is one of my projects this winter; I built what I thought was the ideal cabinet, and somehow things have changed over the 20 or so years since, so I have some basic plans drawn up, and this one should take me to the end of my sawing days.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you build one be sure to get the fence aligned perfect. The homade saws are really bad to kickback. My dad built one years back, that was the only table saw I ever got cut pretty bad on.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bigjim couldnt be more right about hte table saw fence.. how parralel a fence and blade wobble are the two first things i look at when buying table saws.. without those being deadly precise your not only going to get bad cuts which need to be sanded much more but it also makes for a far more dangerous tool. dont bother wasting yer time making one your just looking for a disaster

as for the router table. its pretty simple. and the fence being parallel arent as important as a table saw, it just has to be locked in place really well

heres the router table i built for myself.. i use a milwaukee 1 3/4 hp router with it


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I used one that my landlord had left behind, then I think he came and got it, so I made my own.

If you don't have a table saw and need one, you can't talk against them.

I used it to cut thousands of heat plates in half. Fiberglass.

I kept the circular saw. It is a big Bosch I believe, 220 V, 50 Hertz. I also have a very nice angle grinder in a metal box. I don't know the brand on it, maybe AEG. That box has got to be worth something. It's 220 as well. I changed the plug on the angle grinder and I used to use it. It would run fine, but I don't know how the hertz difference here would affect it over time.

Used to have a nice sewing machine as well, a Swiss one, Pfaff. Don't know what happened to that.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

> Approximately 40,000 Americans go to hospital emergency rooms every year with injuries sustained while operating table saws. About 4,000 of those injuries – or more than *10 every day* – are amputations.


 Click here for the *Source*

On these stats there is not a breakdown on what percentage of accidents occur using a DIY Table Saw but with all the Liability Laws I can assume that a DIY Saw is more hazardous than a brand name Table Saw. I for one would not risk increasing my chances of an accident.

Of course the common Brand Name saws are still not as safe as *SawStop* brand Table Saws


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Foolishly dangerous idea------

With a circular saw under a board--inside of a box---adjusting the height will be to much effort---so you will find yourself leaving the blade all of the way up----

Any experienced wood worker lowers the blade so that only 1/8" or 1/4" is above the work piece--

Anything more is just asking for a kick back or sliced finger----
Why even consider this? Used table saws are dirt cheap or free----new ones are also affordable.

Foolish---completely foolish to even think of doing this.

Scary foolish. I'm going to try to get the image of blood and gore out of my mind---good bye.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

First I have the ridgid have had it for years never had a problem. Added a Forest blade make big difference.
Make your own all I can see are problems, dangerous problems. How are you going to run your miter gauge, if the track is not perfect square to the blade and happens to pinch in the back now you have kickback. If the top is not close to perfectly flat your cuts will suffer your going to be so limited in what you could do with it. I mean I could go on and on. I would rather not have a table saw than this accident waiting to happen, just use the circ as it was meant to be used.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a Bosch 4000 now but If I did not and was looking to procure a Table Saw any brand of that I could find other than the SawStop brand is so inherently dangerous that I would never increase my risk by trying the even riskier DIY approach.

The Hirsch Table Saw conversion kit that I had in the 60's was a PIA to use and is no longer sold. It had an interesting design where the base plate of the host circular saw could be clamped to the bottom of the MDF plate which even included a primitive blade guard. 
Interesting I could find no other other similar Circular Saw Conversion Kits on the Web. Then who would risk the inevitable lawsuits?


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

I was considering a DIY TS last year when my cheap 15 year old saw started having trouble. I ended up getting a reasonable deal on a nice contractor saw. Now that I know what a good table saw is like I will never again think about building my own. A good saw makes a huge difference in your cuts and it will be much safer.
Buy a good table saw. You will not regret it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

No guard. No decent fence. No quick way to shut it off. Circular saws are, in my opinion, one of the most dangerous power tools we use. Bolting it up-side-down to a homemade table is not going to improve it. If you think you can't afford a real table saw, take the money for the table materials and spend it on Craigslist for a used unit. Your fingers will thank you.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

If you are like me and cant justify buying a table saw, get one used.
Old 8" craftsman saws are generally solid after cleaning and adjusting. For a used price of 50-100 and about the same amount of work as cobbling a circular saw upside down to a table, you can have a real tool.
I ocassionaly need a little more blade, but its really nice to be able to use super-cheap circular saw blades.


----------



## DiYRegular (Jan 15, 2013)

I think that my cousin got something similar, if not same machine.. it's serving him well for years now. I think that ready-made is way to go if you are looking for professional work. If I understood the question very well.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a 30+ year old 10" craftsman with separate motor / belt drive. The accuracy and versatility are unmatched by most new portables. It takes dado head, sanding disk, molding head. I set it up to take motor & stand off so it is portable but heavy. I cannot imagine a home made saw coming close. All I can think of is like trying to accurately aim an artillery piece by adjusting elevation or degrees by hand, and securing it with a big wing nut.


----------

